# Sinking!



## ku313 (Aug 15, 2008)

Please give me a lettle hand here:

i just took a CPC Exam -didn't pass, will be triyng again( that one is fourth time!) 
I have about 6-7 years of receptionist and billing experience all together.the problem is that i hate it!
 I hate it and never loved it. 
 i need to meet  people, who's LOVING  IT. 
 we can share our  experience and i can learn how to love it too. i think it may help. 
 I am sure I'll be a good one if i just can make myself to like it somehow.
Thanks a lot. 

Katya.


----------



## dmaec (Aug 15, 2008)

why?...why would you continue in an area you dislike so much? why not find something you enjoy, (or at least like "more")?
Either you love coding, like it, or do it because it's a darn good job; at least until you find something else that you'd like better.  But if you hate it and want help to learn to love it? sounds like you'll never have a good day at work!  how sad....
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Aug 15, 2008)

I strongly agree with Donna. Coding - you either love it you hate it.  Its not for everyone.  If you really hate it, think seriously about finding something else to do.  Doing a job for 8+ hours a day and not liking it stinks.  I am trying to get my 20yo to realize this same issue.  He thinks work should be fun, LOL!.  On a good day it might be, but not usually on a regular basis.  I LOVE my job and find it incredibly challening with something different every day.  Even though I drive an hour and a half each way, I love getting up in the morning (love going to bed too!).  Do some serious thinking, and good luck to you.  Feel free to email me privately if you want.

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## mbort (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with Donna and Machelle.

I, like Machelle, love my job.  I love the day-to-day challenge and you can definitely learn something new each day as a coder.  Just when you think you have seen it all, something comes along and you scratch your head and dig, research and find an answer because its your job to do so.

Think long and hard about what you want to do....Find something that will make you happy inside...dont settle for less...you deserve it!

Be strong, think positive and always remember to smile 
Mary


----------



## fredabrinson (Aug 15, 2008)

*Disliking your job*

Kayta,

Do you know WHY you dislike your job?  Is there not one responsibility that you do like or enjoy?

I'm 48 years old and have worked in the healthcare field for 29 years.  For the first 18 years, I worked in physician offices.  The last 11, I have done the hospital side.  I can definitely say that there are things I like to do more than other things, but I don't think I have ever hated any of it.

I have had some very bad days, and I have had many times where I wanted to quit, but that almost always involved another person and not the duites or responsibilities of my job.

There's so much more to our world than coding, billing and receptioning!  If you like details, try auditing.  If you like reading, try transcribing.  If you like the medical side, look into radiology, laboratory or even nursing.  Everything you have learned so far in your career, you can apply that to any of these fields.  The more you know and learn, the more valuable you are as an employee.

Ask yourself this:  If I could have any job (being reasonable here), what would it be?  Whatever your answer, put a plan in place to get there!

It is normal to get unhappy from time to time, but "hating" something will just wear you out!  Don't do that to yourself!  Step back and evaluate what you want, and then you go for it!

Good luck!  I hope we hear from you soon!

Freda


----------



## Lekishak (Aug 15, 2008)

Do you hate the receptionist part or do you hate billing and coding? If you hate the coding part, that's the problem. You'll never really succeed in something you hate doing. You're already defeated. But if you hate the receptionist part and are currently trying to change to the coding field, I get your point. You've taken the test 4 times already and have failed. You know what they say, "Practice makes perfect." Focus on your weak points noted and your time management. I've noticed a lot of people just run out of time. Keep practicing until you make it perfect. But if you hate coding, look into something else that you know that you're good at. Don't be discouraged, a lot of people have taken the test numerous times. It could be worst, some companies don't give free re-takes.


----------



## macdarlen (Aug 20, 2008)

Try the Boson practice test. It's been years since I took the test but passed first time after working the Boson practice test. Good luck. 
Darlene


----------



## thompsonsyl (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi,

At the risk of sounding like a broken record.....I loove, loove my job!  I love the field I'm in, I love the coding, the billing, the research involved, the compliance issues surrounding auditing, etc....love it all.  

Why are you in a field that you dislike so much?  Why would you continue to invest the time, money, and effort to become certified in something that isn't your passion in life?  What ever happened to the old adage, "Find something that you love to do and then figure out how to make money doing it"?

I wish I could be of more help....maybe if you could explain what you hate about your job specifically, we could give you more useful feedback.  I'm sure by now you're tired of hearing how much we all "love" what we do! 

Best of luck to you.....post back a reply, I'm really interested in how this turns out for you.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 20, 2008)

Am I in billing?...yes and no.  Have I done billing?  Yes...I have done it for many, many years.  Calling an insurance company to find out the status of a payment is not (most times) challenging(I'm _only_ speaking for me and mean no disrepect to others).   When I find out that a claim has not been paid due to lack of medical necessity, investigational, or just simply not payable..._I _ take it as a personal comment.  After all...as coders, we labor over training the nursing staff and the providers what will and will not be paid.  Many times...those insurance companies who have those stringent policies of what is accepatable think they can justify why MY doctor doesn't deserve to be paid.; yet, the patient is healing wonderfully and  in little or no pain. (Successful surgery)

While I am not a physician , I feel I still play a big role in my providers role. He provides what he is trained to do and he allows me to provide what I am trained to do.   Together... we are a team.  When we gain our providers trust...PRICELESS.


----------



## rthames052006 (Aug 20, 2008)

katerinka313 said:


> Please give me a lettle hand here:
> 
> i just took a CPC Exam -didn't pass, will be triyng again( that one is fourth time!)
> I have about 6-7 years of receptionist and billing experience all together.the problem is that i hate it!
> ...




I feel for you Katya....  Like everyone else said exactly what is it you don't like about your job is it particular duties...

A few months ago I found myself in the same position I left that office and went to another and it's amazing??? I was just "tired/hated" the place I was it wasn't my work load or type of work I did... 

I love my job, I do a little of everything from coding (e//m) small procedures, a/r, charge entry etc.... I am finding it refreshing and to think I thought I wanted to change career paths....

You must get to the root of the problem, then you can take it from there. I'd write down the pros and the cons too, see what you come up with....

I wish you luck.


----------

